# Sticky  The Very Beginning of Being Sick to Death!



## Andros

http://hypothyroidmom.com/the-very-beginning-of-being-sick-to-death/

This was submitted to me by Webster; a friend and long-time poster! It is an excellent find. And this article is not all.

Use your mouse and click away!

Hugs to all!


----------



## ssMarilyn

*Why are most doctors so ignorant about the thyroid and WHY do they refuse to learn anything about it? ARGH!*


----------



## Scuba

THE ANSWER IS simple. Their profession is their ego, their identity. Their degree is their umbrella under which they hide. To make an affort to find new way of healing means to acknowledge that they do not know something. They are trained and raised to feed big farma and healthcare system corps. If you do want to hear how to heal your thyroid look for yourself. Most of Americans are nutrient deficient . Doctors do not know anything about nutrients. Natural chemical counteract and do numerous functions in body. My test results were showing I have hyperthyroidism. Now my test show normal results. It is after just 1.5 months of taking daily value of copper. Doctor did not want to hear anything about it. He did not care that my storms were gone. That I was feeling great. He did not bother to listen to me. I showed him hair analyses result indication that I’m low on all electrolytes. He said- what’s that? He had no clue. They have no clue about nutrient metabolism in body. The drugs they prescribe make us even more deficient and more sick.


----------

